# Idaho DUI.



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Only a person in Idaho could think of this.

From the county where drunk driving is considered a
sport, comes this
true story. Recently a routine police patrol parked outside of a bar in
Idaho. After last call the officer noticed a man leaving the bar so
apparently intoxicated that he could barely walk.

The man stumbled around the parking lot for a few
minutes, with the
officer quietly observing. After what seemed an eternity in which he
tried his keys on five different vehicles, the man managed to find his
car and fall into it. He sat there for a few minutes as a number of
other patrons left the bar and drove off.

Finally he started the car, switched the wipers on and
off -- it was a
fine, dry summer night -- flicked the blinkers on and off a couple of
times, honked the horn and then switched on the lights. He moved the
vehicle forward a few inches, reversed a little and then remained still
for a few more minutes as some more of the other patrons' vehicles left.
At last, when his was the only car left in the parking lot, he pulled
out and drove slowly down the road.

The police officer, having waited patiently all this
time, now started
up his patrol car, put on the flashing lights, promptly pulled the man
over and administered a breathalyzer test. To his amazement, the
breathalyzer indicated no evidence that the man had consumed any alcohol
at all !!!

Dumbfounded, the officer said, I'll have to ask you to
accompany me to
the police station. This breathalyzer equipment must be broken.'

'I doubt it,' said the truly proud Idahoian, 'Tonight
I'm the designated
decoy.'


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Admittedly I shouldn't laugh as drunk driving is really no joke but...
-BaHa!- 
I can honestly see that happening in Idaho, Wyoming, Montana, Wisconsin, Wayne County etc. :lol:


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Wayne County!!! ahahahaha. I had roommates from Richfield in college and they always had a story to tell about Wayne County!! The only place worse is Price Utah, well unless you count Ephraim as a town


----------

